# Verkauf: Nikon Coolpix P100  @ebay



## KILT (30. Januar 2011)

Servus,

ich verkaufe meine Nikon Coolpix P100.
Der 26-fach Zoom ist Hammer und die FullHD-Videos ebenso.
Leider ist sie für meine Ansprüche quasi "zu gut". Ich kann Sie halt zu wenig nutzen   

Sie funktioniert einwandfrei    REchnung vom Septemerb 2010 vorhanden

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180618630564

Viel Spass beim bieten!


----------

